# Cute little pictures under your board names?



## SizzlininIN (Sep 16, 2004)

Someone please tell me how you were able to put little unique pictures under your usernames when posting?  

SizzlininIN


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Sizzlin - Welcome to Discuss Cooking.

Follow this link for instructions - Posting an Avatar


----------



## crewsk (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.bestsmileys.com/ and this one for some cute smileys.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

If you treat me right....I can get you a real good one. Only if my buddy agrees to do it. You just have to give me a bio with your interests I may be able to hook you up. The major problem here is we are limited to a micro sized avatar. I hope this will change.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks  for the offer.........momcooks was able to get mine up.  I wished it looked like it did with the larger pix and the wings fluttering though but whats one to do.......oh well thats life I guess.  

SizzlininIN


----------

